# Solved: Homegroup file transfering



## theallspark12 (May 27, 2012)

Hey all, 

so I have a PC and a laptop. Both windows 7 pro. But the PC is 32bit and the laptop is 64. 

What I am trying to do is transferring a file(video file) FROM the laptop TO the PC. I can see the libraries of the PC and I can access them and also transfer FROM the PC TO the laptop. Now the problem is, when I tried transferring FROM the laptop TO the PC, a pop up window titled "DESTINATION FOLDER ACCESS DENIED" then the message is saying "you need permission to perform this action".

I have enabled all possible sharing both in the PC and LAPTOP, to no avail.

I don't know what to do next.

Help would really be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read through this article

what firewall do you have on the PCs maybe its blocking

* SHARING *
windows 7
---------

Cannot join a Windows 7 computer to a HomeGroup! 
http://helpdeskgeek.com/windows-7/windows-7-cannot-connect-to-homegroup/

Use the Homegroup Feature in Windows 7 to Share Printers and Files
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-7/share-files-and-printers-in-windows-7-with-homegroup/


----------



## theallspark12 (May 27, 2012)

im just using the windows firewall. thanks for the articles. 

finally got it working. well after i read the articles you provided me with, it kinda didn't help because what they mentioned there was already setup in my laptop. Thanks for the information though. Learned a thing or two. 

So what i did was, in my PC, I selected all the libraries (the ones I want to share), right clicked them, chose share with--- then homegroup (read/write). then i tested it, it worked!

i guess im gonna mark this post as solved.

Cheers!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for letting us know - that's very useful for others searching here


----------

